# Fuel economy



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm just wandering what kind of gas mileage do you get. Nissan claims 10.8 in the city and well under 10 on the highway. I know that all manufactors stretch those numbers but I can't get under 11 litres per 100kms (about 50% city 50% highway)
I got AWD 5spd - driving mostly in 2WD mode


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

mike dockal said:


> I'm just wandering what kind of gas mileage do you get. Nissan claims 10.8 in the city and well under 10 on the highway. I know that all manufactors stretch those numbers but I can't get under 11 litres per 100kms (about 50% city 50% highway)
> I got AWD 5spd - driving mostly in 2WD mode


Considering it's winter...it might be ok. I'm getting about the same now. I used to get around 9 in the summer on a FWD Auto. I would be interested to hear about other people's results though...


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

*consumption*

anyone else ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Fuel Consumption Database*



mike dockal said:


> anyone else ?


Hi Mike,

Here is a database of xtrail owners and their observations of fuel consumption in different driving conditions:

http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group...tbl=2&sortBy=1&sortDir=down&start_at=0&query=

You will need to join this group to be able to access the above database.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

great, thanks. I'm a member of that group.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Fuel Economy*



mike dockal said:


> anyone else ?


Hi Mike,

I have the same set up as you (except these days I mostly drive AUTO mode) and I get 11.8 to 12.5 l \100Km. I do mostly city; 70% city/30% h.way.

ValBoo.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I use 95 octane on my X and I get 10.5 (est) in the city and 13-14 kilometers per liter in the highway. Thats when I drive relaxed though :thumbup:


----------

